# Example bikepacking setup (Salsa Spearfish)



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm ready to head out on a short bikepacking trip and I figured I'd share a pic and my gear list, in case it was useful to anyone...


Ready to roll to Pueblo by bbaker22, on Flickr

*Basics*
Basics kit (knife, matches, firestarter, lighter, pencil, paper, safety pin, Aquatabs)
Duct tape wrapped around pencil
First aid kit
Bug wipes (DEET)
Toilet Paper
Sunscreen
Lip balm
Chamois Butt'r
Toothbrush/tooth paste
Sunglasses
Leatherman Skeletool

*Kitchen*
Primus gas stove
Snow Peak GigaPower Fuel 110
Snow Peak 900ml Ti Pot
Nalgene 1l Cantene
Spork

*Electronics*
Garmin etrex 30
HP Pre 2 phone
Gomadic charger, cable
Icon Irix II headlamp
Steripen Adventurer Opti
Olympus E-PM1 camera w/ 14mm lens

*Shelter/Sleeping*
Golite Shangrila Tent
WM Iroquois bag
Tyvek ground sheet
Poles
Neoair pad / patch
Flexair ultralight pillow
Titanium stakes

*Luggage*
Wingnut pack
F3 Seat bag
J.PAK frame bag
Sling / Stuff sack
J.PAK Snak Pak
Revelate Mountain Feedbag

*Clothing*
Warm hat
Nano pullover
Rain jacket
Mac Pac pants
Running shorts
Underwear
Long socks
Merino wool top
Gloves
Jersey
Tights
Riding shoes
Short socks
Helmet

*Food*
Oatmeal
Granola bars
Trail mix
Gels
Ramen
Beef Jerky
Parmesan Cheese
Endurolytes/Nuun

*Meds*
Ibuprofen
Heart meds
Migraine meds
Tums

*Bike tools/spares*
tire boot
tube
tire levers
patches
multi-tool
pump
zip ties
quick link
tiny bottle of chain lube
spare derailleur cable
derailleur hanger


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice set up. Thanks for sharing. That frame bag looks snug. Do you have any issues when the rear susp compresses?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Not so far (in about 10 test rides), but we'll see this weekend.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Great photo and great gear list.

Do you have anything to carry water in besides the one nalgene canteen?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice looking ride. Thanks for sharing your gear list!


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

How many days out does this setup allow for? will you be wearing a backpack also?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome looking setup, baker. Love the FS. Super capable rig; here's to many epic miles...

Mike


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> Great photo and great gear list.
> 
> Do you have anything to carry water in besides the one nalgene canteen?


the wingnut pack holds a 100 liter bladder.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

hazmazk said:


> How many days out does this setup allow for? will you be wearing a backpack also?


I could see 3 days unsupported without resupply being reasonable. 4 days and I'd have to put too much weight in my pack for my comfort.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

baker said:


> the wingnut pack holds a 100 liter bladder.





baker said:


> I could see 3 days unsupported without resupply being reasonable. 4 days and I'd have to put too much weight in my pack for my comfort.


I guess 100 liters of water and 3 days of food is fine, but 4 days of food would be right out. 

Thanks, I didn't know what the wingnut pack was. That would be plenty of water - over a gallon.


----------

